# Alfine 8 casette joint problem



## mntbkr68 (Apr 26, 2008)

please help,i took my alfine 8 apart, Cleaned it with kerosene,then ATFed it and regreased it,but i might have put it back together wrong......i can pedal in 1 2 3 4(the yellow dots line up)5 6 7 and 8 th gear but when i shift from 8 down to 7 6 5 4 the yellow dots dont line up ...basicly the cassete joint doesnt spring back all the way(on the down shifts) unless i help push it back with my finger...does anyone have an idea what may be causing this problem????my shifter and cable are working very smoothly...i think its in the joint not the cable or shifter......thanks


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

If you're positive its not a cable issue then try greasing the cassette joint for smoother operation.


----------



## J-7 (Apr 5, 2004)

The two parts that rotate against each other can be pulled apart. Pull it apart and clean it real well then try some lube. My guess is that instead of grease something like a wax chain lube or even graphite for locks is probably ideal. I don't remember off hand but there is a little screw on the cassette joint that might need to be removed to separate the two parts.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

The cassette joint's back plate should cup downward (towards the spokes), not upward. If you put it in backwards the cassette joint will stick.


----------



## jimbonz (Dec 12, 2014)

mntbkr68 said:


> please help,i took my alfine 8 apart, Cleaned it with kerosene,then ATFed it and regreased it,but i might have put it back together wrong......i can pedal in 1 2 3 4(the yellow dots line up)5 6 7 and 8 th gear but when i shift from 8 down to 7 6 5 4 the yellow dots dont line up ...basicly the cassete joint doesnt spring back all the way(on the down shifts) unless i help push it back with my finger...does anyone have an idea what may be causing this problem????my shifter and cable are working very smoothly...i think its in the joint not the cable or shifter......thanks


Did you find a fix for this? I have the same problem. Was it this: "The cassette joint's back plate should cup downward (towards the spokes), not upward. If you put it in backwards the cassette joint will stick."


----------

